# Egg donor in UK for mixed race couple?



## Qwerty1234 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi there, 
Just putting this question out there to see if anyone has gone through something similar and has any suggestions.

My girlfriend and me are trying to get pregnant and we have already gone through one cycle using her own eggs but with no success. 

We have gone private, as NHS won't pay as my girlfriend is over 40.

The advice given to us if we want to try again has been that we should consider using an egg donor as it will dramatically improve our chances. 

While we mull this over we were wondering what our chances are of finding an ideal donor.

I am a white male and my girlfriend is from Brazil and is mixed race background (black / indigenous), while of course it would be difficult to find a donor who would match my girlfriend exactly it would still be ideal to find a black or mixed race donor. 

The clinic we used for the first round suggested that we should attempt to get a donor from Spain as they have a wider range of eggs and they have a partnership with a clinic over there. Is the situation that bad in the UK that there are less donors (particularly for non white donors)? Do all clinics in the UK have access to the same donors? 

I guess what I am saying is that I would prefer to do everything here if we can, and we don't feel we need to be loyal to this particular clinic if there is a greater chance another clinic has access to a wider selection of donors. 

Anyone out there in a similar situation that has gone through this?

Thanks in advance


----------

